
Creationism vs. Darwinism in Education in the USA - pierrefar
http://www.campusexplorer.com/Creationism-vs-Darwinism-in-Education/
======
c1sc0
63% of teachers believe in intelligent design OR creationism? wtf, people!?

~~~
donohoe
Double WTF... I dread the day I'm hit by a car and instead of being treated by
proper medical personel, I get treated with homeopathy and get sent to a
herbal-and-newage based ER.

~~~
Robin_Message
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMGIbOGu8q0> (Mitchell and Webb Look -
Homoeopathic Hospital)

